# Antibiotics that are mouse-safe



## Rhasputin

What are some antibiotics that I can get for my mice that won't harm them, or cause sterility?

I prefer pills. For me, it's easier to crush them up, and dose my mice, than to give them a liquid medication. 

I would prefer not to treat my show lines with antibiotics at all. Sounds cruel, but if they aren't strong enough to over come it, it's probably just going to cause trouble down the lines.
But I have two tanks full of pet mice now, and several pet rats, and I'll treat them if they get sick, because I'd like them around to be pets, for as long as I can.


----------



## SarahY

Septrim is the best I've ever used.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin

Septrim. Are there other names for it?
I'm sure it's probably got another name in the US.


----------



## Jack Garcia

In the US it's called Bactrim. I've never used it. It's prescription-only.

Enrofloxacin is the best I've used. It's also prescription-only.


----------



## CatWoman

It's sulfamethoxazole, which is hard to find as a single drug in the US. The closest equivalent prescription for humans, sold under the the brand names Bactrim or Septra and the generic name SMZ/TMP. Those are combination drugs that include sulfamethoxazole and trimethoprim.

In the fish/bird supplies, you can an find it in a powder as "TMP Sulfa."

Edit to add - posting at the same time as Jack, not repeating him! :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia

Haha! Great minds think alike.


----------



## Rhasputin

I was thinking of Bactrim. I feel like I heard someone say it can cause sterility?
Although, I guess since I'm only treating my pet mice, it really wouldn't matter. :lol:

Although, I am holding some mice for Jenny, and I think one has a cold. I'd hate to treat the mouse, and find out I made it sterile before I give it to her.


----------



## Jack Garcia

You should ask her.


----------



## Rhasputin

True. Don't know if she wanted this one as a pet, or a breeder.


----------



## Lizzle

Just a small FYI: Bactrim is one of those antibiotics that bacteria can easily become resistant to.

It also can cause "sunburn" even from mild sunlight, so if you somehow get ahold of Bactrim, do keep your mice out of the sunlight. One other thing - antibiotics in general put mice (and humans alike) at risk for diarrhea, which (of course) can kill extremely quickly in tiny mammals.

I know that places like Petco sometimes carry a wet-tail antibiotic of some sort for hamsters, but I don't know anything more about it than that, unfortunately.

Always remember, also, kidneys kidneys kidneys!! Any type of medication that you give a mouse may have profound and permanent affects on kidneys and liver. Make sure to weigh your pros and cons and always be CERTAIN of the dosage before even thinking about giving it.


----------



## Rhasputin

Good advice!

Anyways, Jenny has mentioned that she is going to leave her mice here with me.
They are originally from Cindy, but several of Jenny and my mice are missing from the bunch, so we're just frustrated! 
I'll probably breed some nice new ones, and see if Jenny would like some of the offspring.


----------

